# size for screen bottom board



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

I've seen on a few people's websites that you should use #8 hardware cloth. Well the smallest I found was 1/4 inch hardware cloth. Nothing that said #8. So my question is, is 1/4 inch small enough to use? I did get two rolls just in case I need to overlay a second layer to get small enough holes. I don't want the bees crawling out the bottom.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

daknoodle said:


> I don't want the bees crawling out the bottom.
> 
> Doug


Especially the ones that don't belong there.  #8 also helps keep out wasp and such. Most of the Ace's carry it instock, but you should be able to just over lap your 1/4".


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

I am assuming that #8 is 1/8 inch?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

daknoodle said:


> I am assuming that #8 is 1/8 inch?


Yes, #8 is 8 squares per inch, or 1/8 inch mesh. All the same


----------

